# Matching cupboard doors



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

So swmbo has decided she wants a dishwasher. Fine. Showed her websites with freestanding models. No. She wants a built-in one because her sister in law has one.

Our kitchen is probably more than 5 years (and I'm guessing around 9-10) based on a wiring certificate we have. We've been here for 3 years. No way of contacting previous owners.

I've looked online for current kitchen stores and can't find a match (I've got a colour match but not a style match).

Where do I go from here?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Is there any stickers in the back of a cupboard with brand and style?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't see any labels or stickers, which makes it difficult. The colour is alabaster white (confirmed with a sample from DIY kitchens but none of the styles are match).


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The easiest is to put a picture up, of the style of door, and see if anybody here can match it to a make / model. 
Or if you lucky has a door in his garage / loft for spare.

Is there not an option in google where you can search on image?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Long shot but what is the branding on the hinges ? 

I say this as our kitchen is a Symphony Kitchen and the only branding is on the soft close hinge covers !


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Hafele hinges. 
The only "odd" thing is that the front of the drawers are removable with little clips on either runner. I've never seen this before. 

Will post up pics tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

After a minimum of 5 years do you think you will be able to buy a match though?
Sorry for not being one bit helpful


----------



## MrMatt (Apr 15, 2011)

I had to do this a couple of years back when we changed to an integrated fridge freezer. Ended up making a copy of the existing shaker style doors with maximum use of the saw table and router.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

stealthwolf said:


> So swmbo has decided she wants a dishwasher. Fine. Showed her websites with freestanding models. No. She wants a built-in one because her sister in law has one.
> 
> Our kitchen is probably more than 5 years (and I'm guessing around 9-10) based on a wiring certificate we have. We've been here for 3 years. No way of contacting previous owners.
> 
> ...


we all know exactley where we go from here...........

new kitchen, bet the sister in law has just had one of the too. bet they even drew the battle lines up togther:

sil: cant believe you havnt got a new kicthen yet, ours is lovely
wife: i know but hes so tight what can i do?
sil: say u want a built in dishwasher and then they wont be able to match it, thats what deirdrie did down the WI
wife: thats a good idea but he'll just get on his forums and ask them pesky losers who wash the cars with 2 buckets (?) and they always help
sil: even better that you _suggest _ this and then when he cant find one and his friends cant help theres only one solution - new kicthen! Ha
wife: your so clever sis, cant understand why youve been deivorced. twice

ps, try howdens when you get your new one. keep everything off the peg for a fair few years afterwards. even worth getting a spare door and draw - thats what i did. be no new kitchens for me :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

kingswood said:


> we all know exactley where we go from here...........
> 
> new kitchen, bet the sister in law has just had one of the too. bet they even drew the battle lines up togther


That'd be funny if it wasn't so scarily accurate. Missus has decided to get new matching doors (for the whole kitchen) and if we can't do that, then let's just get a new kitchen.

And yes, SIL had a new kitchen with the oven integrated into cupboards so they're higher up. Not like our crappy integrated oven where you have to bend down to get anything out.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

I had something similar recently. Rather than new kitchen (which was installed when we bought it as new build and perfecty fine), I had the doors wrapped after buying replacement door from Ikea

Same as they do with cars, heat wrapping. Many basic kitchens (eg howdens) new house builder type are actually already MDF wrapped with wood grain effect.

Weve now got a fancy duck egg blue kitchen, all doors now match. Cost me £500 for 11 cupboards, 7 drawers and the breakfast bar doing too.


Its like a new kitchen. Hey you could even have carbon fibre haha


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Here are the images. Does anyone recognise the design?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

https://doors2size.co.uk/door-styles/

Place near me has a wide selection. Do any look hopeful?


----------

